# Never Fails



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

I decided at the very last moment to toss up a display,yesterday we had 50 mile per hour winds, destroying the lot.........................Yes!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

[email protected]#$#, I'm so sorry to hear that BB. With your schedule, I'm amazed you even tried, but I'm proud to know a haunter that won't give up. Anything salvageable at all? It seems that the whole Eastern half of the country is getting pounded by the winds, and the West is @ss deep in snow. To make it worse, it sounds like the Canadian contingent is up for rain. What a friggin year this is.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I feel your pain, brother, as well as the wind. Here in CT the friggin wind is howling like a pissed off banshee. I was planning on putting tombstones out today...postponed, my fcg...postponed, and some other things....postponed,postponed,postponed! At least they're predicting calm and 65 degrees here on Tuesday, which will make up for today. Keep pressing on BB.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

well spent today repairing and resetting, along with alot of anchoring things never had to do any of this to this degree before. but i set everything up this morning and by lunch it was all over the place again......... loading some quick pics to post........


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I put my FCG and it's frame on the roof today..We have very moderate winds here , but it is still blowing the ghost horizontal..I hope it doesn't get knocked over! I'm real sorry to hear your plight, BB..I hope everything goes well after all is said and done.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

My original plans for this season were to create a complete facade for the house, change it out from a brick ranch and turn it into a old slat board house with shutter, and dormers uptop for the FCG, thank goodness that I did not do that or i can pretty much guarantee that the dormers complete with fcg would be in the neighbors yard........
Because of all the demands of this season I cancelled the plans for doing the Yard, but the other day I went out back to mow the lawn and had to move the columns and was like screw it i will put up the columns and fence, it just escalated into a display, now the plan is to, use the cemetery as a attention getter and turn the back yard into a carnival walk thru for the TOTs to get their goodies.....they will have to walk past the Cemetery, thru the KLOWNTOWNE ticket booths, past the abc blocks, past the cottoncandy cart, past the fortune teller booth, up to the candy table complete with halfbodied klown, and aircannon......heh


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

pics suck but here are a couple.....


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

bodybagging/yard1-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Geez those dead bodies look real.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

For something that was just thrown together that is AWESOME. We'll be lucky to get by with a few tombstones this year. I love your display.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

a night shot missed the strobe effect... GRRRRRR


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

well dont feel bad, that wind took out my fence, what a mess, I spent all day yesterday repairing the fence and stones. That wind storm kidded out butts this year.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

seems the new anchoring system worked , made it thru sunday night and monday, ..........now to get those TOT's


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well it looks as though you still got it set up that's good. Looks cool too, love the hearse!! The bodies are great.
I was setting up all week in the wind and rain for our party and Yes the wind here sucked to we had 40 to 50 mph winds saturday and thought our tent was gonna blow away, thanks to the wind and rain gods for letting up right before our party started. everything went great. pics to come as soon as i get everyones.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Geez those dead bodies look real.


Who sez they're not, Doc? Since they all seem to be female, my guess is a certain lady by the name of Bodybagged probably killed some suitors trying to make the moves on our homie Bodybagging. Dead Body= Instant Halloween Prop.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Heya Sinister , long time no talky.....heh


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry about that Rob. Been busy and for the most part sick as all get out. Feel free to call me anytime, bud! Let me know how you guys are doing, how the Faygo deal is going, whatever. If my voice holds up, I'll talk attcha.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks good. I like your boarded up windows.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

glad you like the windows, amazing what you can do with a lil foam alil paint and some velcro!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Ok once again Palerider has saved the day............................ He took a few pics of KlowneTowne as I was setting it up that day...mind you everything looked alot better at Night lit up.....


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

KLOWNES KLOWNES KLOWNES we got em' we got big ones, we got small ones, we got em in all shapes and colors.........hehehhehehehehehehehehehhehehehehehe


----------

